# Any Shutterbugs in Mexico City?



## jedeane (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for anyone that likes to take pictures. I am hoping to start a group to go take pictures around Mexico City. There are many great sites and the Zocalo always has something going on the weekend. I'm just looking for people to wander around with, take pictures, and have a good time.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jedeane said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for anyone that likes to take pictures. I am hoping to start a group to go take pictures around Mexico City. There are many great sites and the Zocalo always has something going on the weekend. I'm just looking for people to wander around with, take pictures, and have a good time.


I am an avid amateur photographer and would love to get together with other shutterbugs who live in the D.F.!


----------

